# Bullets anyone?



## msherman (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## arnoroth661 (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 20, 2008)

Would not tap.


----------



## Zoltta (Mar 20, 2008)

LOL looks pretty cool but you should used casings with primers that have no been hit yet lol


----------



## msherman (Mar 20, 2008)

I can`t wait to see the look on the customs agent`s face when when they open the case


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 20, 2008)

msherman said:


> I can`t wait to see the look on the customs agent`s face when when they open the case



 Lets hope they don't go all "OMG TERRORIST!!" on it.


----------



## msherman (Mar 20, 2008)

It`s going to Trinidad, they don`t have terrorists in the tropics


----------



## El Caco (Mar 20, 2008)

Very fucking cool


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Mar 20, 2008)

Awesome looking fretboard.

Except for the ugly decals.


----------



## Crucified (Mar 20, 2008)

awesome. "FUCK BULLET BELTS, MY SHIT IS HARDER".


----------



## Ishan (Mar 20, 2008)

I hate real guns and anything related to them... (besides what Mythbusters do with them  )


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Mar 20, 2008)

I dig that shit. Wouldn't want it, but it's cool, aesthetically speaking.


----------



## Michael (Mar 20, 2008)

Metal.


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 20, 2008)

Neat! I want to see it when it's finished!


----------



## halsinden (Mar 20, 2008)

yeah, not something i'd requesy myself but i have to give maximum kudos for the concept.

H

mike, just out of interest, when you're setting inlays on a fanned fret, do you ever find it hard to measure where the exact middle of the board is when you have the conflicting angles of the frets?

H


----------



## cvinos (Mar 20, 2008)

crank!


----------



## yevetz (Mar 20, 2008)

You good shooter to shot they straight on freatboard and don't waste the wood 

JK

That's looking awesome!


----------



## Adam (Mar 20, 2008)

For the daring player you should have put unfired rimfires


----------



## Zoltta (Mar 20, 2008)

yevetz said:


> You good shooter to shot they straight on freatboard and don't waste the wood
> 
> JK
> 
> That's looking awesome!



except the shell isnt the part that comes out of the gun


----------



## technomancer (Mar 20, 2008)

Looks damn good. Not something I would have gone for myself, but a cool idea and whay looks to be awesome implementation


----------



## AVH (Mar 20, 2008)

Mike that's badass! It's difficult to tell the cal., what did you use? They look too small to be .45 ACP. 9mm or .38 maybe? Regardless, the concept is excellent.


----------



## Randy (Mar 20, 2008)

msherman said:


> It`s going to Trinidad, they don`t have terrorists in the tropics



You'd be surprised... 

Great concept! More pics as it progresses?


----------



## msherman (Mar 20, 2008)

Dendroaspis said:


> Mike that's badass! It's difficult to tell the cal., what did you use? They look too small to be .45 ACP. 9mm or .38 maybe? Regardless, the concept is excellent.



They are 32 Auto shells for 3,5,7,9,& 12th.
25 caliber for 15,17,19,21.
1/8" brass dowel rod for the 24th
3/32" brass dowel rod for the 27th, & side dots.

They are inset, and the liquid you see is over it casting resin (which will be sanded flush.

We are going with gold fret wire on this one.
Kahler Fanned fret Trem.


----------



## Randy (Mar 20, 2008)

You use the fanned Kahler on anything before? 

Just curious, because I've never seen one of those in action.


----------



## Zoltta (Mar 20, 2008)

msherman said:


> They are 32 Auto shells for 3,5,7,9,& 12th.
> 25 caliber for 15,17,19,21.
> 1/8" brass dowel rod for the 24th
> 3/32" brass dowel rod for the 27th, & side dots.
> ...



me being a gun nut /collecter / shooter myself, one of these would suit me perfect 

By the way how much did this one set back the customer?


----------



## yevetz (Mar 20, 2008)

Zoltta said:


> except the shell isnt the part that comes out of the gun



 yeah.....but it's new develope Mike Sherman Freatboard Gun (Shoots to death.........now with shells)


----------



## Zoltta (Mar 20, 2008)

The neck produces enough power to just THROW the shells at you and kill you instead of setting them off


----------



## Apophis (Mar 20, 2008)

Looks cool


----------



## Kotex (Mar 20, 2008)

I think thats pretty cool and interesting.


----------



## skinhead (Mar 20, 2008)

That's metal.


----------



## Cool711 (Mar 21, 2008)

That's my baby!


----------



## Cool711 (Mar 24, 2008)

Gold frets in the house.


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 25, 2008)

Mike, have you considered inlaying live ammunition in the fretboard, unspent?


----------



## Zoltta (Mar 25, 2008)

I hope that wasnt a serious comment lolol


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 25, 2008)

That looks awesome man! Pretty unique inlay idea.


----------



## msherman (Mar 25, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> Mike, have you considered inlaying live ammunition in the fretboard, unspent?



You, Sir, are a twisted individual


----------



## Randy (Mar 25, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> Mike, have you considered inlaying live ammunition in the fretboard, unspent?



Fingertapping FTL


----------



## Abhorred (Mar 25, 2008)

msherman said:


> You, Sir, are a twisted individual



 

Proposed draft of revised purchase letter sent with all new Sherman LiveFire&#8482; series:

"Congratulations on the purchase of your new Michael Sherman guitar, and welcome to the family!

Your new Michael Sherman guitar is a highly versatile, well-crafted instrument, capable of enabling you to express every aspect of your musical self. However, due to the unique nature of our building process and materials, special care must be taken before, during and after _every _ performance on your new instrument.

Be absolutely sure that you inspect your LiveFire&#8482; neck for signs of cracking or stress before playing. Seriously, shithead, it's _this _close right now, and has absolutely nothing to lose.

Hammer-ons, tapping and other even vaguely percussive playing techniques must be avoided at all times.

Do not play your Michael Sherman guitar in conditions of abnormal heat or cold. If your hands are known for becoming excessively warm during prolonged periods of playing, consider wearing heat-insulating gloves.

Do not give your Michael Sherman guitar the evil eye, because it's had a real bad day and is just waiting for an excuse.

Do not allow children to play your Michael Sherman guitar; it is a weapon of deadly tone production, not a toy.

Aim your Michael Sherman guitar away from face.

It is also important to note that Michael Sherman LiveFire&#8482; instruments are presently banned in the following countries and republics: ..."



*EDIT:* Randy, it appears sick minds think alike.


----------



## msherman (Mar 25, 2008)

"with a pocket full of shells"


----------



## Groff (Mar 25, 2008)

I think it would be awesome to have the cap of a shotgun shell at the third fret and nothing else on the fretboard.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 25, 2008)

Abhorred said:


> Proposed draft of revised purchase letter sent with all new Sherman LiveFire series:
> 
> "Congratulations on the purchase of your new Michael Sherman guitar, and welcome to the family!
> 
> ...



I'll take 2!!


----------



## yevetz (Mar 25, 2008)

msherman said:


> "with a pocket full of shells"



"Rally round tha family! With a pocket full of shells"

RATM


----------



## Chris (Mar 25, 2008)

Abhorred said:


> Proposed draft of revised purchase letter sent with all new Sherman LiveFire series:
> 
> "Congratulations on the purchase of your new Michael Sherman guitar, and welcome to the family!
> 
> ...



Holy shit.


----------



## Shawn (Mar 25, 2008)

Awesome idea.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 25, 2008)

Looks great


----------



## Abhorred (Mar 25, 2008)

Actually, I think a LiveFire&#8482; sort of guitar would be ideal for the bassist in a band in which I used to play. He was a wild type, and occasionally showed up for practice or local shows with a bullet belt. 

Made of live ammo.



I learned of this during a very special rehearsal; at the time, I was looking for a belt with a similar appearance, but was having no luck finding one. Surprised at the quality and authenticity of his belt, I asked where he got it.

Him: "Oh, it's real easy, man, just buy a box of ammo and link 'em together."

Me: "Oh, okay, cool... Wait, live ammo?"

"Yeah, it's way cheaper than buying one of those faggot dead ones."

"... Uh-huh. Well, where do you get the linkage clips?"

"Firing range. Like, I got these at Connaught Ranges [a local Canadian military weapons testing ground]. Just hop the fence after dark and gather 'em up. They only clean the place up every few days, so you'll probably find a bunch."

"... I... I don't want to know how you're aware of their cleaning schedule. So you're wearing a live ammo belt linked with clips you stole from the place where our army tests how well things explode?"

 "Fuck yeah!" 

"This sounds like a well thought out and fool-proof plan. I have to go now."




I later learned that this particular chap was also known to wear his belt fully exposed while riding a motorcycle. 

Sometimes I only wish I could be as badass as him.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 26, 2008)

i would love to have a really industrial-looking guitar with an actual metal top and rivets and stuff, and a VU meter that actually lights up and measures the sound of the guitar... and then, to top it off, either screw-heads or rivets for inlays! 

yeah, i have tons of ideas


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 26, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> i would love to have a really industrial-looking guitar with an actual metal top and rivets and stuff, and a VU meter that actually lights up and measures the sound of the guitar... and then, to top it off, either screw-heads or rivets for inlays!
> 
> yeah, i have tons of ideas



Yeah.... except Stephen McSwain beat you to that idea already:


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 26, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah.... except Stephen McSwain beat you to that idea already:



that´s how i got the idea actually, and i´ve ben GASing for the guitar he made with OLP, the one with a tin top , rivets and a VU meter...

that guitar looks even sicker though


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 27, 2008)

Yeah he does a lot of work for the Schecter custom shop... seen a few of the pieces and they look pretty badass.


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 27, 2008)

from here on out, you should use a mix of epoxy and not ebony dust, but gunpowder, to fix cracks in ebony fretboards


----------



## larry (Mar 29, 2008)

Cool711 said:


> Gold frets in the house.



if i may ask: what are the scale lengths???
also, has mr. sherman relayed any feedback to
you about the functionality if the fanned khaler
tremolo?

please. do tell.


----------



## Cool711 (Mar 30, 2008)

Scale lengths: 25.5 - 22.75.
Used to accommodate standard strings for high A.
Tuning = BEADGBEA

No word on the functionality of the trem, but I foresee no problems.
Due to the cam system, the trem should operate as expected.
Will let everyone know if there are any probs.


----------



## msherman (May 22, 2008)

Almost done Just need to do the pup, and control routs.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (May 22, 2008)

looks sweet!


----------



## Metal Ken (May 22, 2008)

I always wanted a guitar inlaid with human bone. Maybe bound in leathered flesh, but i think that might be illegal.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (May 22, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> I always wanted a guitar inlaid with human bone. Maybe bound in leathered flesh, but i think that might be illegal.



that's one of the most metal things i've ever heard


----------



## TomAwesome (May 22, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> I always wanted a guitar inlaid with human bone. Maybe bound in leathered flesh, but i think that might be illegal.



I dunno. Since you said something similar in that skull knob thread, I've been thinking about it a little, and there's got to be some way to get that stuff legally... from a cadaver or something maybe. I've always wondered what kind of tonal characteristics healthy human bone had. A human bone nut even maybe? Hell, I think being turned into a guitar would be an awesome way to be immortalized.


----------



## Abhorred (May 22, 2008)

msherman said:


> Almost done Just need to do the pup, and control routs.





I can't wait to hear how the Kahler plays.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 22, 2008)

Wow that looks really cool! What color finish on that one Mike?


----------



## msherman (May 22, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> Wow that looks really cool! What color finish on that one Mike?



Oh God, don`t get me started
Trans black!

This guitar is screaming at me to be natural, but it`s not my guitar


----------



## Metal Ken (May 22, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> I dunno. Since you said something similar in that skull knob thread, I've been thinking about it a little, and there's got to be some way to get that stuff legally... from a cadaver or something maybe. I've always wondered what kind of tonal characteristics healthy human bone had. A human bone nut even maybe? Hell, I think being turned into a guitar would be an awesome way to be immortalized.



Well,i know a friend of my ex has an actual skeleton in his actual closet. He bought it from his art school for 300$.


----------



## Durero (May 23, 2008)

Damn that's sweet!!!

The wood, fanned frets, & Khaler make this a frickin sexy machine!


----------



## darren (May 23, 2008)

msherman said:


> Almost done Just need to do the pup, and control routs.



I think i just soiled myself.

That's a shame it's going to be trans black... a nice tiger eye burst would look killer on that!


----------



## larry (May 23, 2008)

at last an update!!!!!!!!!!!

it looks sooooooooo kick ass. 
more pics mooooooorrrrre...

aaaaaaaarrrrrgggghhhh.
i would love to make erg's for 
a living.... instead of high prescision
medical devices. 

whew.


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 23, 2008)

you know, i´m sure the trans black will look great. sherman always makes a great trans black from what i´ve seen, and it´s like bob ross´ paintings... you see the start of the process, and you think he´s gunna fuck it up and make it look ugly, but then he saves it at the last moment, and makes it look great!


----------



## HighGain510 (May 23, 2008)

msherman said:


> Oh God, don`t get me started
> Trans black!
> 
> This guitar is screaming at me to be natural, but it`s not my guitar



OH NOES!!!  Yeah Mike, I mean Chris' guitar looks killer but it would be a shame to cover the figure in this guitar with black. 



larry said:


> at last an update!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> it looks sooooooooo kick ass.
> more pics mooooooorrrrre...
> ...



You only get more pictures if you agree to let Mike paint it something other than trans-black!  Don't make him cover up that gorgeous figure man!


----------



## halsinden (May 23, 2008)

just remembered - i'm yet to pick mike's brains over his aversion to black.

H


----------



## rasav (May 23, 2008)

That's so cool it hurts!


----------



## msherman (May 23, 2008)

halsinden said:


> just remembered - i'm yet to pick mike's brains over his aversion to black.
> 
> H



Black is the saddest of all colors


----------



## Drew (May 23, 2008)

It also gets REALLY boring fast.


----------



## Cool711 (May 24, 2008)

Black's not a colour, it's a shade..........
lol


----------



## Zoltta (May 25, 2008)

Black is a color, it just doesnt emit light


----------



## Stitch (May 25, 2008)

Zoltta said:


> Black is a color, it just doesnt emit light



No colours emit light. They reflect it but absorb some frequencies beforehand, meaning what is reflected is the remnants of the white light thats been picked clean of certain colours.

Pure black is technically the absence of reflection. Almost all black people see however is really just the result of a LOT of absorpbtion going on. There's quite a famous piece of art in the Tate Modern that is actually nine individual 2ft. squares of varying shades of black. You only notice the subtle colour shifts up close, but it highlights that SOME light is still reflecting off it.


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 25, 2008)

it´s pretty much impossible to make something totally black, at least on guitars. in order to make the black look really black, you gotta give it a gloss finish. and what happens with a gloss finish? REFLECTIONZ! 

and when you make it matte, it gets a more charcoal-ish color again.

absolute absence of reflection would be weird to see


----------



## daemon barbeque (May 27, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> it´s pretty much impossible to make something totally black, at least on guitars. in order to make the black look really black, you gotta give it a gloss finish. and what happens with a gloss finish? REFLECTIONZ!
> 
> and when you make it matte, it gets a more charcoal-ish color again.
> 
> absolute absence of reflection would be weird to see



You can't see absolute absence of light.You just see the things around it heheh


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 27, 2008)

daemon barbeque said:


> You can't see absolute absence of light.You just see the things around it heheh



exactly 

i saw an article about some scientists that had created the blackest/darkest material on earth once... it looked like they had cropped out a square from a guy´s hand in photoshop, except it had a shadow


----------



## djpharoah (May 27, 2008)

Now those are inlays!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 28, 2008)

It would be cool to have the fingerboard paonted so it looks like it bleeding from the bullet 'wounds'.


----------



## msherman (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## Shannon (Jun 14, 2008)

WHOA! Can I see a closeup of that bridge? Is that a Kahler bridge designed for a fanned fret?


----------



## msherman (Jun 14, 2008)

Shannon said:


> WHOA! Can I see a closeup of that bridge? Is that a Kahler bridge designed for a fanned fret?



Correct, Sir


----------



## Shannon (Jun 14, 2008)

Holy shit! Is that stock or is that a Sherman mod? I want one! Details!


----------



## Stitch (Jun 14, 2008)

Man, you spent too long away from this forum. This was like, last years news. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...-9-10-string-trems-fanned-fret-trems-too.html


----------



## msherman (Jun 14, 2008)

Josh over at Kahler came up with the mod. This is the first prototype.
He designed 4 different length saddles, so it can be adapted to a mutitude of different fan layouts. You would need to contact Josh for the final pricing of the beast.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jun 14, 2008)

that neck heel looks absolutely amazing.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 14, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Man, you spent too long away from this forum. This was like, last years news.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...-9-10-string-trems-fanned-fret-trems-too.html


Ummmm....I've been aware of the Kahler 8-10 string trems for a long time. Just wasn't aware of the fannet fret mod.




msherman said:


> Josh over at Kahler came up with the mod. This is the first prototype.
> He designed 4 different length saddles, so it can be adapted to a mutitude of different fan layouts. You would need to contact Josh for the final pricing of the beast.


Thanks! If that trem works out, I think you just secured a custom 8 build from me....and NO, it won't be BLACK.


----------



## msherman (Jun 14, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> that neck heel looks absolutely amazing.



Andre wanted the feel of the neck all the way to the 27th fret, so that is what I came up with. I also took liberties with the "Cooley Mod"


----------



## Stitch (Jun 14, 2008)

Shannon said:


> Ummmm....I've been aware of the Kahler 8-10 string trems for a long time. Just wasn't aware of the fannet fret mod.



The original thread had all the deets posted off the fanned fret one. The images have since been moved so they don't work, but as late as April they still worked. And it says it in the thread title.


----------



## msherman (Jun 14, 2008)

Shannon said:


> Ummmm....I've been aware of the Kahler 8-10 string trems for a long time. Just wasn't aware of the fannet fret mod.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! If that trem works out, I think you just secured a custom 8 build from me....and NO, it won't be BLACK.



I designed, and milled a special string clamp for this one. It`s out getting plated atm, so I`ll have picks of it when it gets back here.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 14, 2008)

msherman said:


> I designed, and milled a special string clamp for this one. It`s out getting plated atm, so I`ll have picks of it when it gets back here.



Nice. Please keep us informed.


----------



## Durero (Jun 14, 2008)

Damn that's a beauty both front and back! 




Shannon said:


> Nice. Please keep us informed.


+1


----------



## Groff (Jun 14, 2008)

The brass ends of a shotgun shell would make BADASS volume/tone knobs!

The bullets are so cool!


----------



## Drew (Jun 14, 2008)

IT's a shame that thing's about to get painted black.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 14, 2008)

Lookin' mighty fine!



Drew said:


> IT's a shame that thing's about to get painted black.



Yeah. :\


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 14, 2008)

That neck heel looks awesome Mike!


----------



## Chris (Jun 14, 2008)

Drew said:


> IT's a shame that thing's about to get painted black.



Clearly, it should be painted like mine.

Black Guitars > *!


----------



## Cool711 (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm loving it so far.

The neck heal looks exactly how I wanted it.

No change in the thickness all the way up to the last fret (speed + reach).

And aside from Tobacco burst, the only "colour" I like is black.

But this is going to be trans-black, so you should still have the grain showing through.


----------



## larry (Jun 15, 2008)

ahhhhh yessss.

excellent guitar andre. makes me wish i was your next door
neighbor.. 

mr. sherman, my complements. also mike, i'd like to ask you
about some of your prices via private message if that's alright
by you???


----------

